# 6 months and counting - Slow service at Anonimo



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

What is an acceptable time period for a watch service. My Militare Crono has now been at Anonimo Italy for 6 month and its still not finished.

It all started with my watch being sent there for a cost check for the service, it took anonimo 4 weeks to respond. Then they said another 3 weeks for the service. Since then they have continually pushed the shipping date in 2-3 week periods for 5 months. Finally in december they claimed the watch was finished and shipped. After two more weeks they said it would arrive in january (a 6 week shipping?!). This week the respons was, no its not shipped, its still in service. 

They have been continually lying and delaying everything. Its fact that they change the status and dont hold true to the promises that irritate me the most. If I knew from the start that it would take that long I could have mentally prepared my self. But now I begin to think they have lost the watch but dont want to admit it.

I am therefore interested in hearing about service experiences from other anonimo owners. 

Also if anyone has any advice what to do in this situation I would be very thankful. Right now the consumer advice I get is to file a loss of property claim with the AD that sent the watch to anonimo. 

I really like the watch but this circus has made me want to switch brand.
o|:rodekaarto|


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

time to book a flight and get it straightened in person j/k

curious if this is the norm regarding waiting times...

hope you get it soon


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

if that is NORMAL, then that is ridiculous at best. I own 2 pieces and now hope to god i never need service...Especially at this price point you would expect world class service..At least I would expect it.


----------



## kroko (Sep 23, 2008)

You are right on. The service with Anonimo is not that great, to say the least. I hear US-based STOLL watch company is OK, but also slow; however, Italy is like a black hole- send your watch and wait...and wait...and wait. Just do a search under "Anonimo service."

Great watches, crappy support system. Although I am happy with mine, I say I will not buy another Anonimo watch for that reason. For the money you pay, you get very poorly coordinated service (if any at all). I say buy yourself another watch (Swiss-made with Italian Heritage ) while you wait. Good luck, hope you resolve your issues. Dan


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Unacceptable, if we can know wich AD was?

i cant keep in my mind that 6 months on the a Anonimo Spa to get fixed your watch.

In other hands tell us abort the problem of your watch pls.

My best to get back your watch.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

If you all think because we buy nice watches that equals great service you will be very disappointed. Also, don't ever buy a Panerai (especially limited edition models). A fiend of mine has a PAM187 he sent in because he damaged the bezel working on his car with it on (I know, I know), it took 6 months to get it back and about a month later the watch just stopped working, 8 months later he got it back. So it turned out Panerai had his watch longer for repairs than he had it on his wrist. :think:
Not really helping you out with the Anonimo question, but it seems this is the norm, especially with overseas shipping and the holidays and then you add in Italy issues in general, it's not looking good. ;-)


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

my nimo Crono went in for service and a crown replacement. A little less than 2 months and back on the wrist. Goin' to the top is my advise. I'd suggest you call them and ask for this guy Massaceci (spelled it wrong I'm sure). He owns the joint. Frankly 6 mo's is unacceptable. How to kill a brand?.... that's how!!!!!!


Is your AD goin' to bat for you? If not then he is not worth it.


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, my AD says they are trying. They say they call up to 20 times sometimes without anyone answering at anonimo. When someone finally answers they usually dont speak english. My AD also says that this will be the last time they accept to take in any anonimo for service due to these issues. They have already stopped selling the brand.

The reasoning they have with my watch now is that they dont want to push anonimo to hard, since I then run the risk of having my watch returned unrepaired or not serviced good. Anonimo keep saying that the watch doesnt pass the post service inspection tests and needs further work. I only whish I could trust them, but my trust is long gone.

There was a rotor issue with it when I sent it in, it didnt wind properly and therefore only had a few hours of reserve. It also only kept time within 30-60 sec/day.

I thought the golden rule in business is to have loyal customers that return. So having this type of service attitude is beyond me. The comment about LE models is also strange, since isnt owning a LE model kind of proof that you are the type of person that they should like to have as a returning customer.

I will update this thread when I have any news of whats happening.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

anything longer than two month is two long for me, thanks for this post, I was very interested in these made in ITALY watches but not now.b-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Listen, may be i can help you im italian speaking and i have Vonage phone system so i have too free calls to italy, is very weird that ppl there dont speak english.

You have any reference number for our repair?

Let me know.

Pls tell us the name of your AD if you can.

Thanks


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*My first repair, done here in the USA, was three weeks....*

came back with the case back scratched and scuffed. Second repair, to Italy, took Seven months. In that time I was contacted several times by Anonimo, and they actually assisted in getting it out of customs by sending me a letter, written in Italian, that I faxed to Italian Customes. Very helpful!

Six months for your watch? That really is too long, but I believe that is what we get. BTW...I have not purchased another Anonimo. Its been five years. Love the watch, but the service issue? is an issue.

Good Luck!


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My first repair, done here in the USA, was three weeks....*



Stark said:


> came back with the case back scratched and scuffed. Second repair, to Italy, took Seven months. In that time I was contacted several times by Anonimo, and they actually assisted in getting it out of customs by sending me a letter, written in Italian, that I faxed to Italian Customes. Very helpful!
> 
> Six months for your watch? That really is too long, but I believe that is what we get. BTW...I have not purchased another Anonimo. Its been five years. Love the watch, but the service issue? is an issue.
> 
> Good Luck!


all i have heard is not news my wifes anonimo had a probelm and i spoke to both the uk dealer and italy. italy took 1 week to respond by which time i had sent it to the uk dealer who got it fixed. my take on this is the movments are not uncommon and these can be serviced by many people.

i would off set the warrenty issue against the months of not knowing and worry. when either of my other two need servicing i will look to keep them in the uk.


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

I actually tried to get it serviced from a local watchmaker here in sweden at the beginning but everyone said that they couldnt do it due to the special crown on the militare model, which would require speciall parts which they couldnt order without a certified classification from anonimo. It even required special tools just to open, and the watchmakers said they were afraid to scratch the case back if they tried with conventional tools. Also the rotor could be engraved and if it needed to be changed they would have to put in a generic part.

I also thought that any non-original parts would bring down the value of the watch if I would sell it later.

The latest comments 2 days ago was that someone from anonimo would get back to my AD within a few days with a status update, but that someone didnt work everyday so I dont know when that will happen. Stalling tactics?


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

I hate to say this.... But I really believe it is not intentional, just a different work ethic there? So, I just bit the bullet and told myself...these things happen. Because the alternative was to blow a Brain Gasket, and in the long run, it's not worth it. I would just send an inquiry once a week, and start enjoying your other watches. I know what your going through, it ain't fun... it just is..... 

Hang in there, I am sure you will eventually get it back, and hope it works when you do... : )


----------



## JackPrime1 (Dec 24, 2007)

WoW...I am so glad I read this thread...I was in the market to pickup an Anonimo Professionale GMT Model 6001 or the crono 6002 but now I may have changed my mind...


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

I do hope that someone from ANONIMO factory is reading this or some of local ADs that frequent this site alert them about this issue.

This is definitely bad press.

Though I have been advise before by local AD (Singapore) that some repair work might take up to 6 months depending on the amount of back log in the factory . . . the way that ANONIMO has replied you is not acceptable to me.

I would rather them say that the watch is not ready than committing to you that it is ready to go, only for you to find out it is not that ready after all.

You may want to try contacting Laura @ [email protected] and see if she can be only any help to you on this.

I have contacted her on a few occasions and replies have always been prompt.

I am sure your watch is in good hands.

Do keep us updated.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I have contact with Federico Massacesi, i explain him the situation, but he is having some health problems right now and close to be resolved and he told me :

"We are trying anyway to improve the service and for that we are rethinking some steps".

Matias i sent him this thread for his revision.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously though, with most if not all of their watches being extremely limited productions, how many watches total can they really have out there in the world and of those how many are needing servicing at any given time....6 months is crazy for a company selling millions of pieces a year let alone one selling thousands or tens of thousands...

There can be no excuses period, especially when we, the customers are paying thousands for a piece...


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

The production is around 3000 to 3500 pieces a year.


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

well that really proves my point then.......Their embedded base of total customers is so low that to support them should be fairly elementary and not a great feat.

I love both my Anonimos, but god forbid I have an issue as I wont put up with 6 months....Thats perhaps the worst turnaround I have ever heard of. Crap, what happens if I even need simple stuff like screws, pins, A link etc....I can only imagine


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

For any issue or external parts you can go with Rob Caplan from www.topperjewelers.com or Martin Pulli from www.martinpulli.com or Steve from www.abouttime.com also for service and repair with or with out warranty they are Experts in the watch world and thanks to have this guys as an ANONIMO Authorized Dealers.


----------



## JackPrime1 (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a huge let down of me...with a production of 3500 pcs per year turn around time should be fairly quick but when they lie to their clients the trust factor for me is thrown out the window..Not sure If i want to invest my money on a watch company like that..wow...what a shame but I think this definitely deters me from buying one. Have to do some thinking on this one..


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

JP1, you know how i feel about my Anons.....Ipersonally wouldnt let it deter you, just keep in the back of your mind....


----------



## JackPrime1 (Dec 24, 2007)

ericfeuer said:


> JP1, you know how i feel about my Anons.....Ipersonally wouldnt let it deter you, just keep in the back of your mind....


I hear ya Eric...Love the brand and really want to add one or 2 to the collection...just hate hearing things like this...Would hate to have to give it up for such a long time...well I'm still deciding what to do..not giving up yet.


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, starting this thread might have been the best move so far, all of a sudden thing appear to start moving. 

The latest update from my AD is that the watch now is finished, however, anonimo apparently only ship watches off at certain days during the month, and my AD is now waiting for an email on which day it will be shipped.

Thank you all for your support, hearing that others have had similar stories was comforting.

Now I keep my fingers crossed that it is true that the watch is finished this time. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a couple of Anonimo watches and I hate seeing these concerns. I also have a few Sinn watches with stay dry technology which needs to have service in Germany if the stay dry technology is to be maintained. On the Sinn forum I see posts with similar complaints. I am hopeful that the people who are heading these EU based brands are making changes to better serve the consumers that love their products that do not reside in the EU. It makes you wonder if this is the normal mode of operation. I was in Italy last summer and was impressed that most Italians spoke english reasonably well( much better than I spoke Italian:-d). As much as I like these brands, I will hold buying any more Anonimo or stay dry technology Sinn watches untell I see a change in these methods of service.:think:


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Federico Massacesi ( Anonimo CEO ) too and thaks God your health problems are close to be resolved.

Also many brands had issues similar like this i read a lot of complains but they need to learn about his errors and reinvent steps for further issues because we share love and passion for watches and we need back soon our loved pieces.

Thanks


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

The update is that there is no update:

One more week of waiting for an email that should tell when the watch should be shipped. Its this type of constant stalling that really gets on my nerve.

Next step is to file a loss of property claim with my AD.

<|:think:


EDIT: Called Anonimo service center my self, and according to their computer, the watch is not finished, but still in repair/service...! The saga continues....

EDIT 2: Got en email today and they now claim that the watch will be finished next week and then shipped. Well, I think I have heard that before...??


----------



## tonryart (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW!!!
WOW!!!
WOW!!!

Very disturbing news. I wish you the best. Please update the thread accordingly; I would Love to see the end result here.


----------



## JRMH (Nov 30, 2008)

Very interesting thread, you really need to wonder what they are thinking doing stuff like this... Long service time is one issue but constantly misleading you is totally different.

All I know is that if it's at all avoidable there is no way I am ever sending my Anonimo back to Anonimo, it will be serviced locally... even if my warranty is still valid.


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, now they again claim the watch is finished. The watch should now have been sent back to Firenze Orlogi from the service center that had sent the watch to some other work shop which now have shipped it back to Firenze orlogi that apparently should ship the watch. The service center now directs me to central anonimo for a shipping date. 

Only problem is that no one is picking up the phone...

Lets see what happens...

Neither logistics or telling the truth are apparently anonimos best side

<|


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

I can certainly understand the frustration...Hopefully it will be back on your wrist asap.

I love my Anonimo Polluce and have thought about buying another one...The service issue concerns me as it would with any watch where you have to send it to Europe. I would certainly try to work through one of the AD's such as Toppers or Abouttime as they have the contacts...I might also recommend Stoll and Co in Ohio... A well respected watch servicing company...

Mike


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

This is really too bad. Guess I will be sticking with IWC, Omega, and Rolex. At least they understand customer service.


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

Believe it or not but I have actually gotten my watch back today. Even though its on my wrist I can hardly believe it. 

I dont think its a coincidence that things moved along so much faster after this thread was started and that I contacted anonimo my self. Thank you all for your encouraging, it really helped the last few weeks.

This hole story have lessened my appeal for the brand quite a lot, I will give it a few weeks to see if I can put this behind me and just enjoy the watch, because it is no denying it that the militare crono is a stunner.

Over and out.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally!!!! pls we want some pics.


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats on getting it back,
things like this though definitely makes you think twice before another purchase


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

Glad to know its all sorted out. :-!


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

glad you got it back. as yours is a chrono militare and the movement has complications and all those jewels. i would wonder how many watch makers in the uk would repair it? mine are basic movements so i will have no reservations in getting repairs done in the uk. you do own a rare and complicated timepeice and with that comes the rub. i totally agree with getting things moving by any means and i bet you wish you posted it on the forum sooner. i would love to own this model , one day perhaps. your experience does not put me off wanting to own one. wear it in good health.


----------



## mattiask (Jan 18, 2010)

As requested, here are some pics of my militare. Still not sure if I am going to keep it or not. Its part of the first edition series, which I think is kind of fun.

Thinking of trading it for an iwc ingenieur, but need to try one on first. :think:

But I do think its a great looking watch...


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice watch i love it ! can you post what they do to the watch?


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm an Omega guy but, after a few years of thinking about an Anonimo, I was just about to pull the trigger on a Dino Zei Argonauta. Getting quite excited, I decided to read through the forum.

Suffice it to say, this thread has completely killed my desire to buy. 

I'm glad for you that you have your watch back but, were it me, I wouldn't want to be holding the baby when the service schedule comes back around.



Anyway, it's beautiful watch. I'm really sorry that the ownership experience has been so degraded for you but thanks for giving a heads up to the rest of us.


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

I would say that yes sometimes it takes a little long especially if you need to have your sent to Italy.. if anyone knows anything about Italians and manufacturing they do great beautiful work but speed is not there strength.. :roll:

At the same time I can assure you that Panerai is no different. I have sent watches to Panerai and it easily takes over 6 months to come back for something pretty simple. 

I would expect that the service at Anonimo will only get better as time goes on.. there is pretty big changes that have just recently occured at Anonimo and it takes some time to get the Italian factory running at a fast speed again.

It I know Scott Mosko from Anonimo USA he is probaly working this issue already trying to speed up this process.


----------



## Dave Marskell (Apr 2, 2007)

*Anonimo Service Update To Thread (long)*

I recently obtained an Anonimo Firenze Dual-Time and the stem and crown sheared off at the 12:00 position. The 6:00 crown had the same issue prior to my obtaining the watch. The AD, 'Matt Baily' in Montreal, repaired the watch under warranty using a part from a new watch. As the watch is still under warranty, I contacted Matt Baily and was told there was nothing he could do as parts were unobtainable there. So I contacted the service center in Dayton , Ohio and spoke to Jessica there. She *assured* me that although there are some communication problems with Firenze, Italy, they (Stoll & Co) insure that these watches are repaired and returned in a "timely" manner.

I asked her for the definition of "timely" and she said "4-6 weeks". I pointed out to her the existence of this forum and her estimate of "timely" and the experience of others varies greatly. She again assured me that the turnaround time is four to six weeks.

So in conclusion, I'm going to send the watch to them and see what happens. I'm only doing this as the watch is under warranty. I have not, nor would I EVER send a watch off to Europe to be repaired for any reason. If the watch was NOT under warranty, I would have my local AD repair the watch as they are qualified to work on anything, practically. The crown system on this watch is virtually identical to Panerai so having it fixed here in Vancouver is no biggy.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

GaryF said:


> I'm an Omega guy but, after a few years of thinking about an Anonimo, I was just about to pull the trigger on a Dino Zei Argonauta. Getting quite excited, I decided to read through the forum.
> 
> Suffice it to say, this thread has completely killed my desire to buy.
> 
> ...


Ummm...Have you read the horror stories on Omega? They are some doozies! If you are basing decisions off of the Service Centers, then you should sell your Omega's.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Anonimo Service Update To Thread (long)*

Hey Dave, That was fast, the crown breaking off that is, same thing happened to my Militare. After Seven months in Italy, I got it back with the "New" style crown. Too bad because I really like the old big one... Yep, Seven months...... No issues, as I have more than one watch, but Seven Months? Well, these things happen.....
I hope your time frame is much less than mine was.

Good Luck!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Well guys all the brands had his issues.... but the worst thing is the one im living now...Bathys Watches doesn't want to honor the warranty less than a 1 year old watch i bought pre-loved here and like new condition no wirst time from the owner and for Bathys warranty says 2 years warranty...here ppl comfirmed is trnasferable, the owner wrote about it and now he said NO.

Im preparing my post with all the documents i have.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guys all the brands had his issues.... but the worst thing is the one im living now...Bathys Watches doesn't want to honor the warranty less than a 1 year old watch i bought pre-loved here and like new condition no wirst time from the owner and for Bathys warranty says 2 years warranty...here ppl comfirmed is trnasferable, the owner wrote about it and now he said NO.
> 
> Im preparing my post with all the documents i have.


I have never understood this policy. Might as well begin posting now. I think brands do this to help discourage secondary sales from taking away from a new purchase. The flip side is now you will probably never buy a Bathys again, hence losing future sales. Sorry to hear of your frustration, hopefully they have change of heart. Would not hold my breath though...


----------



## Dave Marskell (Apr 2, 2007)

*Okay, a new update!!*

Change of plans! I have an Italian neighbor who sent an email off to Anonimo for me, explaining the problem. He received a reply almost immediately from Anonimo Firenze. They are going to send some crowns to the AD in Montreal, thus by-passing Stoll & Co. altogether. I would rather ship the watch within Canada anyway and have it back in about 2 weeks as compared to how long Stoll & Co. will have their hands on it in the U.S.

Also, the AD is off to Basel and he's going to the Anonimo booth and basically asking, "What gives!?!" I'll let you know how it turns out.

DM


----------



## minos (Feb 18, 2009)

Just really bad all around and after hearing this I would rather wear my other R watches!!!!


----------



## sturjulius (Nov 28, 2007)

6 months is awful -- I've had my chronoscopio in for service 4 times in the past 3 years (posted in another thread) but i've never had to wait more than 1 month to have it fixed.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Ummm...Have you read the horror stories on Omega? They are some doozies! If you are basing decisions off of the Service Centers, then you should sell your Omega's.


I think most Omega horror stories come from using local Swatch Group service centres (particularly in the US and Australia). I've been wearing Omega for 12 years and have never had any problems.

Honestly, though, I'm getting the itch again for an Anonimo. Head says "no!" but....

I don't live a million miles from Firenze so paying a visit isn't out of the question should problems arise.


----------

